# Tenacity



## Cincinnati guy (Mar 6, 2018)

I'm starting to see the results of the tenacity a member here split with me. Stuff is turning white! This got me to thinking is there anything tenacity will not kill that isn't grass?


----------



## STL (Jul 14, 2018)

Certain grassy weeds come mind. Quack, orchard grass, stuff like that in particular.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Poa t, poa a (unless multiple applications). Some stuff just needs round up.


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

Bermuda. Tenacity will light it up, but it recovers.

I don't think that tenacity kills dallisgrass either.

But I agree that it is an impressive herbicide.


----------



## Alex1389 (May 23, 2018)

QQ on Tenacity... If I apply the 4oz/care rate, how long would I need to wait before applying a second round? I applied the initial round on 8/21 and was hoping to this it again tomorrow before I go away for 2 weeks.


----------



## Mozart (Jul 17, 2018)

Look at that tenacity line where o overlapped with my seeding bed. This stuff is awesome :thumbup:


----------



## MichiganGreen (Aug 7, 2018)

Mozart said:


> Look at that tenacity line where o overlapped with my seeding bed. This stuff is awesome :thumbup:


I am on board the Tenacity Train, but I'm done buying stuff for this year. Have seed, milo, starter fert for overseeding shortly. Was thinking about using tenacity as a pre emergent next year do you think that makes sense or did you get better use as a post?

Trying to figure out what to use as my pre next year, especially for the bent grass and sedge. Although I think sedge I'll have to hit separately.


----------



## SpiveyJr (Jun 7, 2018)

I forget what Tenacity's label says when using it as a pre emergent how long it lasts but I don't think it's that strong. I think it's the go to formula to use when seeding but after you have grass growing and it's established then dithiopyr or prodiamine are probably better and longer lasting. I just did 2 4 oz apps in August and will do another 2x4oz next spring and August along with dithiopyr. I use Tenacity more for the post effect.


----------



## MichiganGreen (Aug 7, 2018)

SpiveyJr said:


> I forget what Tenacity's label says when using it as a pre emergent how long it lasts but I don't think it's that strong. I think it's the go to formula to use when seeding but after you have grass growing and it's established then dithiopyr or prodiamine are probably better and longer lasting. I just did 2 4 oz apps in August and will do another 2x4oz next spring and August along with dithiopyr. I use Tenacity more for the post effect.


Thanks. I'm overseeding in a week or so, onto a fairly decently established lawn. Am I good to put down these pre emergents in the spring on my new grass?


----------



## Mozart (Jul 17, 2018)

Tenacity overdose?

Noticed in one particular area the grass is coming up white, similar to weeds in Tenacity. Is this normal and I just missed it? Or is there potentially a concentration issue in this one spot? It looks like they may be turning green, hopefully!

First pic is white KBG seedlings, second is "white nutsedge" (weeds look great in white!)


----------



## TrialAndError (Oct 7, 2017)

Mozart said:


> Tenacity overdose?
> 
> Noticed in one particular area the grass is coming up white, similar to weeds in Tenacity. Is this normal and I just missed it? Or is there potentially a concentration issue in this one spot? It looks like they may be turning green, hopefully!
> 
> First pic is white KBG seedlings, second is "white nutsedge" (weeds look great in white!)


Same thing is happening to me. From what I understand, the grass will recover. I hope....


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Last year, mine did not recover.


----------



## probasestealer (Apr 19, 2018)

Mozart said:


> Tenacity overdose?
> 
> Noticed in one particular area the grass is coming up white, similar to weeds in Tenacity. Is this normal and I just missed it? Or is there potentially a concentration issue in this one spot? It looks like they may be turning green, hopefully!
> 
> First pic is white KBG seedlings, second is "white nutsedge" (weeds look great in white!)


You should be fine. It's hard to spray in an ''exact" pattern. It's possible some of the bleaching in the first pic could even be Poa annua.


----------



## ken-n-nancy (Jul 25, 2017)

The few white blades are probably from a localized excess of Tenacity or other very localized conditions that made that grass turn white from the same dosage that was received by surrounding blades. Since it's a very small area, it's indicative that your overall dosing is fine. I would expect those white blades of grass, presuming they are KBG, to recover from the whitening within about a week. Those blades will be temporarily stunted compared to the others, but I expect they'll be fine.


----------



## Mozart (Jul 17, 2018)

Thanks for the feedback everyone :thumbup:


----------

